# Simatic T-CPU ein Auslaufmodel ?



## SPS-Lupo (15 Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe nun schon seit mehreren Jahren Erfahrung mit der T-CPU.
Eigentlich war bei uns geplant, sie auch weiterhin noch in mehreren Projekten einzusetzen.
Anscheinend ist aber die Weiterentwicklung dieser Technik bei Siemens so gut wie eingestellt. Wir haben bereits teilweise seit Jahren diverse Fehlfunktionen und Wünsche gegenüber den Siemens-Support/Entwicklung gemeldet, aber dort passiert nichts.

Beispiele: 
Profinet gibt es seit langen für alle S7-CPU nur nicht für die T-CPU und wird es auch in absehbarer Zeit icht geben 
Auf einen echten Systemfehler habe ich nun nach 14 Monaten     die Nachricht erhalten, daß die Entwicklung das Problem `untersucht´ hat. Keine Angaben zur Behebung möglich !!

Vor 6 Monaten mußte ich eine Firmware-Hochrüstung (auf V2.6.5) wieder rückgängig machen, auch aufgrund eine waschechten Systemfehlers, der in einer ganz bestimmten Konstellation auftritt. Bis heute hat Siemens das Problem ebenfalls nicht gelöst.

Mein Eindruck ist, daß die Entwicklung zumindest aktuell auf absoluter Sparflamme läuft. Oder wird die T-CPU sogar bald ganz eingestellt ?

Wie sieht es bei Euch aus ? Habt ihr vielleicht ähnliche Eindrücke oder weiß jemand mehr zur Zukunft der T-CPU ?

Schliesslich möchte man ja Technik einsetzen, die auch möglichst noch ein paar Jahre Zukunft hat.


----------



## Ralle (16 Mai 2009)

Ich habe einmal eine T-CPU eingesetzt (315, damals gabs nur die). An sich war ich zufrieden damit, sie funktioniert mit der Technologie-V1.0 bis heute klaglos. Aber allein die Tatsache, daß man Technologie und Starter-Programm von Siemens nicht gleichzeitig auf einem Laptop betreiben konnte (geht heut noch nicht, man hat das aber zum Teil in die Technologie-Software integriert) hat mich schon damals vorsichtig werden lassen. Außerdem paßte mit gar nicht, daß man an die Hardware gebunden wurde. Brauchte man eine schnellere SPS war man im A... (nun gibts ja immerhin eine 317T). Alles in Allem waren bei den Projekten, wo eine T-CPU in Frage kam externe Servos die bessere Alternative, da man zumindest mit der SPS wesentlich mehr Spielraum hatte. Und deine Berichte über den Support, geben mir nun im Nachhinein Recht, Finger weg!


----------



## IBFS (16 Mai 2009)

*Abkündigen*

Danke für die Infos,

Ich hatte schon überlegt sie zukünftig einzusetzen.
SIEMENS  sollte einfach ehrlich sein und die Dinger 
abkündigen oder eine 319T herausbringen. PUNKT

Was ist eigentlich mit SIMOTION, wird das von SIEMENS
ordentlich gepflegt??? 

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Proxy (17 Mai 2009)

Naja ihr könnt einen normale CPU nehmen und die Technologie funktionalität auf die CU320 übergeben. Im fall falls ihr Sinamics steuert. Es wird auch diesen Herbst einen neue CU erscheinen die nicht wie bisher 4 Achsen steuern kann sondern dann 8 Achsen und deutlich schneller sein soll als die heutigen CU's.

Und ich vermute allgemein die CPU's sind auslaufmodele in dieser vielfalt, also CPU 3xx-F, CPU 3xx-T, CPU 3xx  und CPU 3xx-PT. Es wird ehr auf die Microbox rauslaufen die macht schon jetzt jede 319 platt und kann genauso alles mit eine einfachen Softwareupdate


----------



## offliner (18 Mai 2009)

Hier werden  mal wieder diverse Dinge, die zusammengeschmissen, die so erstmal nix miteinander zu tun haben. SINAMICS hat in erster Linie nix mit einer T-CPU zu tun. Mit der T-CPU kann ich nat. einen SINAMICS ansteuern, aber genauso auch einen Masterdrives oder Simodrive, es muss halt nur ein Siemens Antrieb sein, der taktsynchron arbeitet. Bis auf Positionieren von A nach B kann ich die Funktionen einer T-CPU überhaupt nicht in einer SINAMICS CU320 realisieren ! Die 317T war übrigens fast 2 Jahre vor der 315T da... Aus relativ sicherer Quelle kann ich auch sagen, dass die T-CPU mit Sicherheit nicht eingestellt wird, ganz im Gegenteil... Wobei die fehlende Profinet Schnittstelle in der Tat nervig ist und wie schon vorher geschrieben laut Aussage Siemens auch nicht kommen soll... und die Probleme mit der STARTER Software lassen sich auch nicht leugnen. Seit der aktuellen Version von T Config kann neue Antriebsfirmware innerhalb STARTER nachgerüstet werden (Stichwort SSP Sinamics Support Package), womit ein Hauptproblem inzwischen gelöst ist.


----------



## Ralle (18 Mai 2009)

@offliner

Wie auch immer, dann fehlt halt noch die 319T, auf jeden Fall ist das für mich absolut nicht akzeptabel. Übrigens das gesamte Chaos im Bereich FU, Servos, Starter, TConfig, Inbetriebnahme-Software, Irgendwas-Packs, Simocon-U, Simocom-A, Toolbox und wie der Mist alles heißt, ist für mich sowas von unglaublich, daß ich (und noch so einige andere Leute , die ich kenne) Siemens-Servos und -FU kaum noch zum Einsatz bringe. Daran ist aber Siemens alleine Schuld, würde ich zumindest meinen.


----------



## IBFS (18 Mai 2009)

*Pflege alter Systeme*

Der Vorteil wird zum Nachteil,

könnte man sagen. Denn während andere Firmen Produkte zusammen
mit ihrer überalterten IBN-Software einfach einstellen -  nichts mit 
10 Jahre Nachkauf/Ersatzgaranie - gibt es eben bei SIEMENS Syteme
und Software die man nur über viele Jahre zusammenführen kann.
Dadurch kommte es zu dem Parallelfahrten - leider.

Aber ob ich nun SIMUCOM-U einzeln oder innerhalb von DriveES
starte ist mir eingentlich egal, solange sich Software nicht in der
Installation ausschließt!

Aber wie gesagt eine 319T muß her, sofort!!!


Gruß

Frank


----------



## Ralle (18 Mai 2009)

IBFS schrieb:


> Aber ob ich nun SIMUCOM-U einzeln oder innerhalb von DriveES
> starte ist mir eingentlich egal, solange sich Software nicht in der
> Installation ausschließt!



Ja, aber da gibts noch DriveES Basic. Und dann muß ich hinterher noch SimuCom_A draufjucken, oder war es andersherum.  Ehrlich, das ist jedesmal eine Tortur, einen Laptop wieder Inbetriebnahmetauglich zu machen. Die Sereinnummern dieser Pakete sind irgendwie auch nicht so ganz logisch für mich, jedesmal die Frage, welches ist nun das Neueste. Und geht dann noch eine Änderung an 6 Jahre alten Anlagen? 

Ich weiß, das Problem haben im Prinzip alle Hersteller, aber für mich ist Siemens da "führend", noch vor Bosch-Rexroth.


----------



## SPS-Lupo (18 Mai 2009)

IBFS schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit SIMOTION, wird das von SIEMENS
> ordentlich gepflegt???
> 0


 


Proxy schrieb:


> Und ich vermute allgemein die CPU's sind auslaufmodele in dieser vielfalt, also CPU 3xx-F, CPU 3xx-T, CPU 3xx und CPU 3xx-PT. Es wird ehr auf die Microbox rauslaufen die macht schon jetzt jede 319 platt...


 
Also ich denke, daß Simotion die Zukunft im Hause Siemens ist, wenn es um komplexere Antriebsregelung geht und hoffentlich auch besser unterstützt wird.
Die Microbox-T, die ja größtenteil kompatibel zur T-CPU sein soll, ist bereits abgekündigt. Auch das ist für mich ein Anzeichen, daß es mit den T bei Siemens möglicherweise bald ganz zu Ende ist.

Zu den Softwarepaketen bei Siemens:
Es ist schon eine echte Meisterleistung, wenn ein Hersteller zwei ganz eng verwandte technische Plattformen (Simotion und T-CPU) auf den Markt bringt und sich die beiden Projektierungspakete (S7T-Config und Scout) nicht gleichzeitig auf einem Rechner installieren lassen !!

Mit der neuesten Simotion-Scout-Version soll man nun die T-CPU konfigurieren können,:TOOL:
ich würde das gerne mal ausprobieren, kann T-Config aber noch nicht deinstallieren, weil ich noch eine ältere T-CPU im Einsatz habe, diese kann ich nicht hochrüsten weil, ...siehe ganz oben.

Eigentlich braucht jeder Simatic-Anwender sowieso mindestens 3 Siemens-PG und darauf verteilt alle inkompatiblen Softwarepakete und Versionen  vieleicht könnte auch zu jeder Lizenz gleich ein PG mitgeliefert....

Irgend jemand müßte mal TIA erfinden 

Aber nochmal zurück zur T-CPU - und vielleicht mal etwas positives: 
für Anwendungen wie Stapler oder Regalfahrzeuge ist/war sie nicht schlecht und wenn sie läuft, dann läuft sie auch zuverlässig. Nur an Weiterentwickung und Detailpflege fehlt es sehr. 
Wer in AWL denkt, kommt gut mit der Programmierweise zurecht, für schnelle Bewegungsabfolgen sollte man aber die SPS-Zykluszeit bedenken, die man u.U. austricksen muß. 
Die 317-T ist meiner Meinung nach von der Performance her bereits sehr gut. Also die 319-T brauche ich bisher nicht unbedingt, es sei denn sie kostet nur die Hälfte.:wink:


----------



## offliner (19 Mai 2009)

Es hat nie jemand geschrieben, dass T Config in den STARTER integriert ist. Ich habe geschrieben, dass im aktuellen T Config ein updatefähiger STARTER, was die Antriebsfirmware angeht, integriert ist. Übrigens lässt sich die T-CPU mit einem Simotion Scout parametrieren, somit kann man durchaus mit einer Software die Antriebe und auch die Steuerungen (Simotion, T-CPU) bedienen. 
Mit SINAMICS versucht Siemens genau das, was hier kritisiert wird. X verschiedene  Antriebssysteme zusammenführen. Wenn man sich mal kurz damit beschäftigt, dann erkennt man das auch sofort. Sämtliche Funktionen vom 611U und alle Funktionen vom Masterdrives (ohne Technologie) sind möglich. Ich arbeite seit gut 10 Jahren mit Siemens Antriebstechnik und habe so einige höhen und tiefen mitgemacht und finde, dass man hier mit Sinamics auf dem richtigen Weg ist. Bei der Software hoffe ich auch noch auf das "alles wird gut"... Steuerungstechnisch nutze ich ausschließlich Siemens und da seit der ersten Stunde auch die T-CPU. Deshalb auch den Rest der Siemens Antriebspalette...


----------



## IBFS (19 Mai 2009)

*Hin- und Hergerissen*

Ich bin da etwas hin- und hergerissen.

ich habe zwei Laptops (ich hasse das VM-Zeug) auf dem 
z.B. Flex2007 und Flex2008 läuft. Hier mit WinCC7.0
dort ohne. Zwei SUS-PROF-LIZENZEN sind auch da.

DriveEs (eine Lizenz) da geht schon los theoretisch bräuchte
ich 2 LIZENZEN, da NICHT Floating (kein Stick/Disk) 

Für die T-CPU braucht man wieder eine Lizenz pro PC.

In meiner Partnerfirma habe sie 15 Programmierer diese ganze
Lizenz und Versionkompatibilitätsfrage wird immer kritischer je
mehr man INTEGRIERTE SW-Tools braucht, denn die müssen ja
exakt zueinander passen.

So sehr ich auch gern SIEMENS-TECHNK verwende, aber ich 
kann verstehen, dass man dann doch teilweise lieber LEXIUM
oder ICLA-Antriebe verwendet. Bei letzteren braucht man gar
keine SW. Alle Parameter kann man direkt aus dem SPS-Programm
reinladen. 

Die Softwarepflege von einem Ing-Büro ist da überschaubarer.
Da habe ich immer alles im Blick - hoffe ich.

Sooft gibt es keine Premium-Studio-DVD als das man immer
alles exakt passend installieren könnte bzw. manchmal will
man dass ja gerade auch nicht.

Gruß


----------



## offliner (20 Mai 2009)

Naja, T Config braucht keinen Key. Damit muss ich eine Lizenz haben, für jeden Rechner, auf dem ich gleichzeitig damit arbeite. Mit DriveES ist das meiner Meinung nach genauso... Habe ich einen Rechner mit mehreren Partitionen, dann kann ich mir auch eine Partition nur für die Lizenzen anlegen. Andere Hersteller haben hier auch teilweise enorme Baustellen, zumindest was gleichzeitiges installieren von Softwareversionen auf einer Partition angeht. Ich denke mal, auch hier ist´s wieder so, beliebt ist das, womit man den ganzen Tag arbeitet. Bei mir ist das vor allem Siemens...


----------



## SPS-Lupo (20 Mai 2009)

@offliner: ups, ich meinte nicht, daß man mit Starter, sondern mit Simotion Scout nun auch die T-CPU konfigurieren kann (habe meinen Beitrag gerade korrigiert).

Ich habe das heute auch mal auf einem zweiten PG ausprobieren können. 
Also mit Simotion-Scout V4.1 SP2 HF4 eine CPU317-T (Firmware V2.6.5/ CAM4.1) zu projektieren.
Erster Eindruck: alles geht praktisch genau so wie vorher mit S7T-Config und es gibt sogar noch ein zusätzliches Bonbon: endlich (!) lassen sich auch Projekte miteinander vergleichen. 
Man fragt sich: warum nicht gleich so !?


----------



## offliner (21 Mai 2009)

War mir auch neu...


----------

